# MAC - Gareth Pugh - November 2011



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Place all your *Gareth Pugh* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Gareth Pugh discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC and Gareth Pugh Discussion


----------



## lolaseicento (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 21, 2011)

Review with more photos is here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	Blended w/ brush on left; finger swatch on right


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 22, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 22, 2011)

Full photos here.

  	I'll update with application on the lips later.


----------



## katred (Nov 22, 2011)

Outrage gloss & Strada blush


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 22, 2011)

Full photos & dupes here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 25, 2011)

Full photos here. 







  	Blended w/ brush on left; finger swatch on right


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 25, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Dec 3, 2011)

Strada Powder Blush






  	Ascension


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 14, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 14, 2011)

Full photos and review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 18, 2011)

Deceit over Let's Skate PP & Dark Diversion FL.


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 13, 2012)

Strada Blush Swatch from blog


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 4, 2012)

Elude Beauty Powder swatch from blog


----------

